# Dupe for MAC Lollipop Loving



## smatamoh (Jan 9, 2010)

I recently broke my lollipop loving lipstick and I've searched everywhere to find a dupe, but to no avail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does anyone know of a good dupe?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi, there's already a thread on this...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/l...pstick-154444/

and the consensus was no.  But there are some for sale here and on EBay.  HTH!


----------



## xstephax (Jan 9, 2010)

if you live in Canada, Quo makes a pretty good dupe for it. I can't remember the name of the shade though. But if you want I can look for the name when I go into work later today.


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 9, 2010)

I think you can dupe anything pretty good if you don't mind blending diffrent lipsticks and glosses together. Lollipop Loving is a peachy pinky coral lustre and I get a sim. look with NYX Strawberry Milk(bubblegum pink) and Iris(peach) lipsticks, and then I add that greenish sheen with Springbean lustreglass. It looks really really similar.


----------



## joneskat84 (Jan 10, 2010)

Idk about any dupes, but I do have one for sale if you're looking.


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 10, 2010)

The closest I've seen is Internaltionist dazzle glass, but it's too sparkly. I hear that Lollipop Loving is in the some of the COO's now. HTH! It's that whole orange,green duchcrome that gets you! I have two back ups & will def get more if I come across.


----------



## smatamoh (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for all your recommendations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for the late reply, I'm new to Specktra and this was my first post. Is there anyway I can be notified about new comments without having to refresh the page?


----------



## smatamoh (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xstephax* 

 
_if you live in Canada, Quo makes a pretty good dupe for it. I can't remember the name of the shade though. But if you want I can look for the name when I go into work later today._

 
I do live in Canada so I'll definitely be stopping by Shopper's to see what's there. Is it a lipstick or a lipgloss?


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 19, 2010)

try nymphette lipglass.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 20, 2010)

=] they have this on ebay for 18.99 free shipping im probably gona buy one i heard good reviews on it!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_try nymphette lipglass._

 
I have both and they're not good dupes of each other for me.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't exactly compared them side by side or swatched them for sure, but recently at Sephora I got Dior's lipgloss in Jersey Pink and it reminded me ALOT of LL when I put it on. I have LL and I did get it at the CCO near me a few weeks ago. I went again after I bought it and they still had it so I'd see if you can check that out or maybe get a friend who's near one to look for you.


----------

